# Verslavingen > Roken >  5 jaar gestopt

## wally2cv

Morgenavond om 19h is het 5 jaar geleden dat ik mijn laatste sigaret doofde.

Nadat mij toenmalige vriendin gestopt was met roken deed ik ook een poging . Verekkes moeilijk na 30 jaar. In het begin enkele dagen , door de duur 3 maanden. Tot een vriend stierf, amper 51 jaar. Terug begonnen . Na enkele weken weer een pogin, die lukte tot ik een serieuse ruziekreeg met mij vriendin.

In 2009 terug een poging , deze keer anders, ik begon rookmomenten uit te schakelen , bvb bij aankomst op het werk , na de pauzes. Dit lukte wonderbaarlijk goed. Ik heb weken enkel in het weekend gerookt als ik in de kroeg zat. Ik schakelde over van zware van Nelle naar Marlboro en gaf mijn pakje aan iemand in de kroeg en mogt dan vrij eentje wegnemen als ik zin had. 

tot ze er op 2/8/2009 niet was, vroeg ik aan iemand anders een pafje. Toen deze op was zei ik, nu is het genoeg, deed ze uit en ben gestopt.

Nu ben ik aan de bijgekomen kilos aan t werken  :Smile: 


Maar als iemand zware van Nelle aan t roken is , het kan nog zo lekker rieken . dat zei ook een collega die 25 jaar gestopt was.

----------


## gossie

Wat goed van je wally2cv, dat je al 5 jaar gestopt bent met roken. :Smile:  Deze week begint de 28daagse STOPTOBER!!!. Roken doe ik nog steeds, maar ik weet dat het slecht is. :Embarrassment:  Maar stoppen............ misschien! :Confused: 
mvg gossie

----------

